# Bad morning at the lake



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

Went fishing at Rayburn this morning. This guy had a bad day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Not good.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I have always wanted to make a reality T.V show call Boat Dock Wars. Some crazy things happen at the ramps.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been seeing people backing too far in at our little ramps and I'm just waiting to see a cab light one evening.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Long running joke in my wife's family; the Suburban died on the ramp at Livingston, and her step dad told her to "pop the hood". What was next to the hood release? The emergency brake release. All they could see was three girls' purses floating inside the 'burban by the time the wrecker got there.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

CrazyBass said:


> I have always wanted to make a reality T.V show call Boat Dock Wars. Some crazy things happen at the ramps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


The state park ramp is getting worse and worse with people wanting to unload and/or load ther truck on the boat ramp. If they dont put up some signs or have a ranger there during the weekend its gonna get physical soon. Im also surprised that right lane hasnt caused something like the pic above with that huge hole on that side


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It is a shame that the Livingston State Park need so much repair with no funds available.
I met a TP&W employee about a year ago who was doing an evaluation and budget for ungrading and repairing facilities at the park. He said it needed abput a millom in work but only had less than 50K in the budget.
He said that every park he had surveyed in the previous year was in the same condition.

As for as those folks who use the ramp as a equipment transfer area are best described by Ron White..........."You can't fix stupid"


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Ouch, that does suk


----------



## HD (Jul 15, 2011)

How exactly does that happen? I've always assumed it would happen if someone backed down too far, rolled off the ramp, lost traction, and panicked on the gas pedal...am I right? Never seen it happen, but I've seen plenty of people loose traction and spin their wheels.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, which 2cooler is it? Lol


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

HD said:


> How exactly does that happen? I've always assumed it would happen if someone backed down too far, rolled off the ramp, lost traction, and panicked on the gas pedal...am I right? Never seen it happen, but I've seen plenty of people loose traction and spin their wheels.


I've seen it first hand... a guy backed the trailer too far into the water. Drove his pontoon boat up, hooked up the winch line and started winching on the boat, it lifted the back tires on the truck just enough to lose grip and off she went. This was at Stillhouse Hollow near Killeen. The ramps in that part of the country long and steep.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

I had a wheel fall off of my trailer as I pulled my trailer out of the water (after launching so at least it was an empty trailer).

I thought I had a bad day.

At least it wasn't as bad as this poor fella.

Jim


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When we were just getting started at Triple Creek before the lake had completely filled I saw an unusual trick with a brand new Olds. 
My partner drove through some stinky water leaking from a road side dumpster. The commercial fishermen were dumping the carcasses of fish in the dumpster and it was impossible to get past it some days without splashing waste water on your car.
When partner drove through it he came on down the the far ramp that had about eight feet of water at the end. He backed the new Olds down the ramp into the water intent on washing the undercarriage.
I was notified by a fisherman that someone wanted me to bring my tractor down to the ramp.
When I got there I found my partner wet up to his waist and just the hood of the Olds showing above the water.
Seems a new Olds will float when backed into the water. At least enough so that the rear wheels lost contact. Every time he took his foot off the brake it would roll back a few inches making the situation worse. When the water got up to his knees he just opened the door and stepped out. The Olds floated out into the channel and sank.
But the funniest part happen the next day.
Partner shows up in new day old Olds. He got out and climbed on the tractor. This was a large diesel Massy with a 20 foot chain wrapped around the HD front bumper.
He cranked up and left the marina grounds. He returned a hour later with a big grin.
He had called the precinct commissioner the day before demanding the dumpster be moved.
When he pasted the next day it was still there. So he took the tractor and moved it. Unfortunately the commissioner live only 1/4 mile down the road. When the he got home that afternoon he found a stinky dumpster full of fish guts sitting in his drive way.
The dumpster was some what shop worn from being dragged 1/4 mile down the FM road.
A notice appeared in the next paper stating anyone putting anything but house hold trash in county dumpsters would be prosecuted.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> Well, which 2cooler is it? Lol


Wasn't me this time


----------

